# What kind of furry are you?



## Whirlaxis (Aug 28, 2006)

ok, these types of threads seem to have a lot of succes, and (i will admit) i'm just curious. 

What type of furry are you (or your fursona, w/e)? i see a lot of people as wolves, some as Weres (like myself), i see people who are crazy combinations i could never imagine, and some things ive never heard of before (coughchakratcough).

I am a Werewolf who shifts willingly (at least at the moment) into  a gaint, hulking, big-thing-smash-smaller-things feral wolf (still anthro). Yup, its one of those wierd things, but i use him for my stories and it makes a great plot basis, not to mention my interest in werewolves =D

so whats yours?


----------



## robomilk (Aug 28, 2006)

I am a regular wolf. Only not that regular, obviously.
Ich bin ein regelmäßiger Wolf. Nur nicht dieses regelmäßige, offensichtlich.
Je suis un loup régulier. Seulement non ce régulier, évidemment.
Είμαι ένας κανονικός λύκος. Μόνο όχι αυτός κανονικός, προφανώς.
Sono un lupo normale. Soltanto non quel normale, ovviamente.
Я буду регулярно волком. Только не то регулярно, очевидно.
Soy un lobo regular. Solamente no ese regular, obviamente.


----------



## Ziba the lioness (Aug 28, 2006)

Im a lioness, u´sually feral (not anthro) but I do sometimes turn in to an anthro


----------



## Charha (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm just a regular boring human.

But I'm also lazy, social, egoistic and greedy. These four adjectives describe my late pet rat very well. If I was struck by acute metamorphositis I might make a good pet rat.


----------



## Iveechan (Aug 28, 2006)

Crab-eating raccoon, though my fa username reflects the red panda.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Aug 28, 2006)

My fursona is a wuffamute, a mix between a wolf and a malamute.


----------



## Mr Cullen (Aug 28, 2006)

WHat kind of pokemon are you D: HOW DO YOU DO THE THINGS YOU DO?


----------



## XNexusDragonX (Aug 28, 2006)

Blue dragon, prefers not to fly regardless of having wings. Doesn't breathe fire/frost/acid or whatever, I've always enjoyed keeping things simple. started as a non-anthropomorphic though recently he's changed to an anthro. I dont have a character sheet just yet so he's been changing gradually over the years. He used to be royal blue n' without the mane.


----------



## InvaderPichu (Aug 28, 2006)

Pichu-Feline Hybrid. A Pikat.


----------



## Malcolm the Bear (Aug 28, 2006)

Kodiak grizzly bear, 12 feet tall, very muscular, sporting the "Smokey the Bear" type of look by wearing no shirt and blue-jean shorts.  The only other thing I wear is a necklace.  Can change size at will (since I'm a macrophile and all).


----------



## kitetsu (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm a half brained hairless monkey.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 28, 2006)

A blue wolf, despite my namesake. >_<


----------



## emptyF (Aug 28, 2006)

take a guess


----------



## Whirlaxis (Aug 28, 2006)

*RE:  What kind of furry are you?*



			
				emptyF said:
			
		

> take a guess



toad?


----------



## KristynLioness (Aug 28, 2006)

I am a 3-tailed kitsune, Koudoawaia^^ This KristynLioness name is because I was a lionesspanther when I joined up here


----------



## machine146 (Aug 28, 2006)

Just an average wolf that hates the heat and loves the cold.


----------



## Ruiner (Aug 28, 2006)

Lawl cold.

But Machines heat up when they're in operation don't they?

Hmm...

yo-ho-ho and a bottle of Fox.


----------



## lynseyr87 (Aug 28, 2006)

Well mine is just a husky... a black and white husky who's cuteness can and will kill you... But really I am husky/wolf type thing.... wusky or a holf... XD


----------



## emptyF (Aug 28, 2006)

*RE:   What kind of furry are you?*



			
				Whirlaxis said:
			
		

> emptyF said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



battletoad maybe. . .that game pwns all others


----------



## SlyFox (Aug 28, 2006)

I am a shark mixed with wolf eyes who can change form to become a fox on land. I lure hunters into the water as a fox and devour them as a shark! the last thing they see is my yellow eyes


----------



## sashbandit (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm just a pig or piglet if you will with slightly abnormal ears


----------



## Jacek (Aug 28, 2006)

I am an eastern dragon, As for powers or anything, I really have none...I just like to fly about and look at the pretty sakura trees. ^.=.^


----------



## coffeewolf (Aug 28, 2006)

wox or folf (fox/wolf hybrid). Nothing fancy.


----------



## uncia2000 (Aug 28, 2006)

Quad blue-eyed snowmeow with extra fluff?
<<<

(Well, OK, gryph and anthro forms, too, from time-to-time).




			
				InvaderPichu said:
			
		

> Pichu-Feline Hybrid. A Pikat.


Or a cat-chu?
_*nibbles tentatively*_


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Aug 28, 2006)

quadripedal silver dragon, but i have the ability to shapeshift so i can be anything, but i tend to stay some sort of dragon


----------



## GingerLigress (Aug 28, 2006)

I used to be a liger, but I realized it didn't fit me, so now I'm a black pantheress.


----------



## uncia2000 (Aug 28, 2006)

_....cues...._


			
				GingerLigress said:
			
		

> I used to be a liger, but I realized it didn't fit me, so now I'm a black pantheress.


I used to be a newt, but I got better...


_(erm, sorry; knee-jerk reaction! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) *shuffles pawpads*_


Welcome, kitty.


----------



## Kyrre (Aug 28, 2006)

I am a siamese cat.  I make quite a charming meezer.


----------



## thelonelydragon (Aug 28, 2006)

Typical quadrupedal green dragon who looks evil but isn't. Nothing much to add to that.


----------



## wut (Aug 28, 2006)

A new machine


----------



## Hyenaworks (Aug 28, 2006)

emptyF said:
			
		

> take a guess



Man dressed as a toad?  Toad dressed as a man?


----------



## Hyenaworks (Aug 28, 2006)

Spotted Hyena.

Mr. Excitment aren't I?


----------



## Rot-Fuchs (Aug 28, 2006)

im a sunian fox... sunian in refrence to sunia a place where i live, anyway besides odd interests and a nack for things magical and odd, and of course my strange obsession with finding a permanent mate, im just an average fox woman...


----------



## Pico (Aug 28, 2006)

clown seaslug


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Aug 28, 2006)

well, it seems like this phrase turns up in every thread, and since it hasn't been said yet, i will:

lol furries


----------



## fireorca (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm an Orca that is able to speak human and control some of the ocean, currently I live with one in Vancouver.


----------



## emptyF (Aug 28, 2006)

FROG DAMNIT!  lol


----------



## Azadeth (Aug 28, 2006)

White Spider.

I'm proud of my originality, but it doesn't usually scream "HAWT!" to the ladies.


----------



## Wyrwulf (Aug 29, 2006)

A werewolf (mostly), as my TERRIFYINGLY creative name suggests.


----------



## blackdragoon (Aug 29, 2006)

read my new sig:


----------



## animeartist62 (Aug 29, 2006)

I am a dragon hybrid. A mix of western and eastern dragons.


----------



## GigasDragon (Aug 29, 2006)

Gigas Orion is a foxcoon, that is a fox/raccoon hybrid. Cuz he's cool.

And Vioment is an anthro Pichu, with the power of SHORT. Er... I mean... electricity. But that's a given'. I hope.


----------



## DeadDoll00 (Aug 29, 2006)

Just a plain 'ol lioness over here =)  Light tan fur, but for the bags under my eyes XD


----------



## artofstacy (Aug 30, 2006)

MY "fursona" is currently just a little grey tabby cat based after a couple of my own cats. 

My old "fursona" was actuly a character which had her origins in a story I'm writing, however the story gained more momentum, and I actuly plan on publishing it, so i decided I should get her back to her origns.


----------



## Veirge (Aug 30, 2006)

Your typical looking fox. Actually, I have two fursonas, if that's normal. This one's as I said, a typical looking red fox with blonde hair, but my other one named Moddex has very dark blue hair and oddly bright yellow eyes that are slightly lumescent.


----------



## Gar-Yulong (Aug 30, 2006)

animeartist62 said:
			
		

> I am a dragon hybrid. A mix of western and eastern dragons.



Ditto. =D Though I lean a little heavily(lawlpun) on the European(western) side.


----------



## Blaze (Aug 30, 2006)

quad gryphon and proud of it ;>


----------



## XianJaguar (Aug 31, 2006)

Personally, as a girl in RL..... I shave much of me, so that I'm *not* furry...but online, I've been known to appear as a jaguar.


----------



## Bokracroc (Aug 31, 2006)

XianJaguar said:
			
		

> Personally, as a girl in RL..... I shave much of me, so that I'm *not* furry...


I'm a guy but I've always had:




YAARRRGGGGG!!!!!
:wink:
I wear long pants for a reason


----------



## Revamp (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm just a black and white anthro Skunk...with two stripes down the tail


----------



## Drake_TigerClaw (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm an antho Siberian Tiger. Mostly the same as me, 6'6", a little crazy, sort of an oddball even in amongst oddballs, predetermined to mess around and not take much seriously. The only difference (besides being furry) is the eyes and excessive scarring.


----------



## VictusDraconis (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm your typical evil western red fire dragon... Yeah...


----------



## MehndiX (Aug 31, 2006)

My character is just a Bengal tiger, Nothing special, aside of having very little white markings and a >X< on her tail : p .


----------



## Infinity (Sep 1, 2006)

*RE:  What kind of furry are you?*



			
				InvaderPichu said:
			
		

> Pichu-Feline Hybrid. A Pikat.


Hey Picat 

Me, Umbreon pokémorph, usually.


----------



## Jon L. (Sep 1, 2006)

Hrm... well.


			
				profile said:
			
		

> Species: Tiger (anthro)


Although I don't really do much with it. It's just there.


----------



## jackmcfur (Sep 1, 2006)

Just a dog over here, just your average dog, glasses and, works as a teacher and enjoys life alone


----------



## Squishface (Sep 1, 2006)

LOL my ummmm "persona" is sorta complicated so i give joos all a linkzore! http://www.furaffinity.net/view/175306/


----------



## ElazulAoneko (Sep 1, 2006)

Blue-furred catwolf hybrid...

If you really care about the damned specifics, you'll just go ahead and check my art page. Nyah.


----------



## Z-z-zerara (Sep 5, 2006)

I am a mean furry. Grr grr. So on so forth.


----------



## Z-z-zerara (Sep 5, 2006)

Or rather a opossom.


----------



## RokKaiser (Sep 5, 2006)

*points over at avatar*  Ima big white stripey kitty!  what do they call us again?  Oh yeah!  Siberian White Tigers~  ^_^


----------



## Poseidon_Simons (Sep 5, 2006)

robomilk said:
			
		

> Είμαι ένας κανονικός λύκος. Μόνο όχι αυτός κανονικός, προφανώς.



heh you have a few mistakes there

Anyway my character is a Griffin


----------



## sailorharmony2000 (Sep 5, 2006)

I'm a black cat with a few white stripes here (anthro), but on another site, I'm a lioness (non anthro).


----------



## Sprocket (Sep 5, 2006)

The awesome kind.


----------



## spree (Sep 5, 2006)

I am undescribable! Hooray!


----------



## MoonMochi02 (Sep 7, 2006)

I'm a Folf (Mostly Wolf and part Fox) ^_^


----------



## Draco1991 (Sep 7, 2006)

A red western antro dragon...nothing more,nothing less.


----------



## verix (Sep 7, 2006)

An anthropomorphic zamboni which typically winds up pondering the philosophical principals of clearing the ice for a bunch of hockey players who will wind up beating the crap out of each other for a thick piece of cyllindrical plastic and also idly discusses the possibilities of suicide via doing the thing it does best, which is be a zamboni, but like doing it on an icy lake and then suddenly going over to the thin part of the ice and falling through it and dying.


----------



## furry (Sep 7, 2006)

I'm a half sg'ulh'hh'hfffr'tl'fffh (it's my very own species I created myself!) (name is subject to change any time I want)


----------



## Rui_teh_Wolf (Sep 9, 2006)

Hmm I'm a Wolf with vampiric tendencies.
Probally does'nt make sense ,but thats me.


----------



## Radec (Sep 9, 2006)

A white cat.
Nothing fancy.


----------



## The Sonic God (Sep 10, 2006)

I could think of being nothing else but a big cat, however, I am extremely partial to lions.


----------



## Bokracroc (Sep 10, 2006)

I'm a being of Pure Awesomeness.


----------



## diarmaidhuthence (Sep 14, 2006)

Anthro tiger mostly, but I do like to change things around every now and again.


----------



## SevenFisher (Sep 14, 2006)

A long-ears black/white collie dog-man here. Just a dog-person wearing clothes, can talk, and can see the colours..etc. xD

I was hedgehog when I was Sonic fanboy,but I'm no longer Sonic fanboy (just general fan) and hedgehogs didn't suit me fine. Dogs, however, does. 

*barks*


----------



## Kitshera Aureana (Sep 15, 2006)

Well through my meditation I discovered myself to be a:

Fennec fox.
With golden angel wings 10x the size of her body that sprout out from her back when she pleases.
Skin of a dragon.
Color of blue.
Golden markings of beauty.
Clothing of an angel.
Element of water.
Anthropormorphic.
Protector and healer.

=P


----------



## Captain Oz (Sep 15, 2006)

Red wolf.  With a punk twist cuz purple stripes are awesome.  ^.^


----------



## Greyblade (Sep 19, 2006)

Um...just a plain fennec fox here.  
*stares at Kitshera*  ._.
5'6", blue eyes, usually hanging off his much-more-interesting wolf/armadillo/raven/panther/raccoon chimera boyfriend.
With some control over Earth and Fire elements for RP purposes.

My previous fursona was a plain North American gray wolf, but it had a lot of RP personality built up behind it.


----------



## Sylvine (Sep 19, 2006)

What -kind- of Furry? The kind that's into Art and Roleplay a *lot*. Which is why I'm not set on any species. Like apparently 80% of furry population, I kinda like foxes - but I'll instantly fall for any well-drawn anthro. 

To tell the truth, most of the time I can't even tell the difference, or identify a depictured Anthro  Unless, of course, it's totally obvious. But quite a few artists don't even bother to make them distinguitive. My humble self included. 

~Sylv


----------



## Hauke (Sep 20, 2006)

Basilisk (the mythical kind, not the scurrying across water kind)


----------



## tundra_arctic_wolf (Sep 20, 2006)

I happen to be a very patient, kind and friendly arctic wolf.


----------



## AkumaSephitaro (Sep 20, 2006)

A lightish blue in color lizard (as can be seen in my art of course XD )


----------



## Sukebepanda (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm a..panda ._. At first I didn't think there were many panda-fursonas (2003) but..there seems to have been a steady increase. 

Of course, i'm a sukebe-panda, I suppose that could make some difference, huh?


----------



## Luna Nuri (Sep 20, 2006)

_What kind of furry am I?

Weeeelllllllllll.

I'm (as in what I consider myself and how I act and what I reflect as myself in my art) an Arctic Dire Maned-Wolf. I know there are alot of blue wolf's out there but I'm something special. My pelt is actually four hues of blue ranging from a true blue to royal blue, indigo, and aqua and shocking emerald green eyes with specks of yellow and brown swirling like a whirlpool. That is my fursona.

As for rp I have a range of husy, wolf, fox, rat, mouse, hare's and eveb what I like to call my "almost macro" character who is a female wolf much like my personal fursona except her pelt is from the looks of it a solid royal blue but with highlights of different hues. 

>_> freaky_


----------



## Ixbalam (Sep 22, 2006)

I'm a silly spottycat with a strangely warped imagination.  Is there more to it than that?


----------



## insanityJ (Sep 22, 2006)

im a wolf, but i have a fox fettish lol


----------



## Kyoujini (Sep 23, 2006)

Black and white dragon with snake-like yellow eyes and two pearl coloured horns on his head. I can go anthro but I prefer being the traditional four legged kind. I'm also lazy and I like collecting treasures (videogames, dvd's, junk like that).


----------



## Switchblades (Oct 5, 2006)

Thylacoleo, and I've never have seen another one around, nor many people who know what it is.


----------



## TheLostWolf (Oct 5, 2006)

The bored, trouble making kind.


----------



## Ratio Tile (Oct 5, 2006)

I'd like to call myself a cheetah, but I can't let go of that fox tail... Foxtah, perhaps?

By the way... Hi, I'm new here.


----------



## Faukx (Oct 5, 2006)

im a lion anthro. but im not lazy, i do not always want first pickings. 
I have golden brown furr and deep amber eye's, long manes and a small goatee. he also wears glasses (as do I) and wears the same clothings i wear. (a bit wider black pants with a t-shirt, or a leather black pants with a plain black shirt and some wrought iron yewelry)
well, thats me


----------



## BlitzWolf (Oct 5, 2006)

I'm Blitz; a male, gray wolf standing around 6'10".  I say gray, even though the color resembles silver more.  From the top of my chest down to the base of my stomach is white fur.  I have short, dark brown (almost black) hair and royal blue eyes.  I'm a "big" guy, but I still show some muscle.  My tail is long and fluffy with a black tip.

I believe in respect.  I'm easy to get along with.  And I love the women, no matter the species.


----------



## coliver (Oct 5, 2006)

I'm a wolf or horse. Take your pick it all depends on what mood I'm in


----------



## izartist (Oct 5, 2006)

I be a meerkat.  Or as others might know, a suricat.


----------



## Itreyu (Oct 5, 2006)

The kind you talk to and want to meet up with.. and you see em walking down the street and think "Theres no fucking way he's a furry"


----------



## Foxbishonen (Oct 6, 2006)

Just a fox with white fur and black tips on the tail and ears, purple eyes (gawthiness...) and black hair.


----------



## Kellervo (Oct 7, 2006)

A shark that pretty much has the same proportions as I do in real life (6'4", about 215 pounds, and an athletic frame). Of course he looks more like I wish I did, what with the tatoo on the left arm (which I actually designed but I haven't had a chance to get) and a bit less 'trendy' appearance.

As for how he acts, pretty much just like me. Spontaneous, hyper at the most inoppurtune times, and features a stomach with a built in food compactor (not really).

As for me in real life, like Itreyu said about himself you'd probably never guess I'm a furry. Heck, alot of my online friends have no idea despite me dropping hints like mad <.<


----------



## Randomlizard (Oct 7, 2006)

Orange Crested Gecko. The one and only ^..^


----------



## serus (Oct 8, 2006)

Margay; usually social and outgoing, but occasionally not; the kind that doesnt drink or do any drugs; straight....-ish.


----------



## abantiades (Oct 8, 2006)

I am a red fox.
Sono una volpe rossa.


----------



## biffiea (Oct 9, 2006)

I'm an anthro Pikachu... a fat one. I was pretty shy and reserved for a while. I didn't go out much and I really packed on the pounds. 300 pounds. I'm more outgoing now. I've been thinking of gaining more though.


----------



## shinigami-whistle (Oct 10, 2006)

Virginia Opossum, based halfway on my real life sellf, halfway on what I wish my reallife self looked like (body proportions and weight wise)


----------



## dendora (Oct 10, 2006)

My fursona used to be a mix of bat and bordercollie.
I've now make my non human artistic avatar (I hate the word fursona for some odd reason XD) is an anthromophic tentacle monster called Ode, who changes colour with emotion. I don't like drawing images of myself as myself, aka the short, scrawny pale girl, so I came up with that, I won't say she's really a part of me or anything so deep, just sorta how I'd like the look in some totally fucked up perfect world.


----------



## Kiniel (Oct 10, 2006)

What I describe as "male feline demihuman" because I don't think just saying "anthro catguy" makes it sound awesome enough.  Also, "feline demihuman" is how they describe Lynx in the Chrono Cross manual, so that's the first worded description of that sort of chararacter I heard.  ^^

Tall, thin, muscular, golden-brown hair, 2'5" tail.


----------



## JonnyAMax (Oct 10, 2006)

I myself don't have a fursona, which I'll admit is odd for someone whos interested in furries.Â Â Actually my persona is a species of my own design called Genetech.Â Â Biogenetically enhanced humanoid created for the soul purpose of battle field combat and covert operations.Â Â One genetech unit can handle himself against an entire squard of veteran infantry.Â Â Because of his "artificial cells" a genetech could live almost ageless.Â Â My persona Jonny is 251 years old, but you'd never know it my his apperance 

Oh yeah might as well give you all a reference photo since my species is purely science fiction based: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/177370/

took me forever to get a decent sword design... I suck when it comes to weaponry.


----------



## Whirlaxis (Oct 10, 2006)

hehe nice pic, i like the sword btw =D


----------



## Icarus (Oct 11, 2006)

Prepare for the creativeness =D
My mother was a full blood Bronze dragon around oh...237 human years old.  She fell for a human and decided that he was good enough for her.  To solve the problem of size, she changed form to a attractive human female.  They copulated, and she broke the truth to my father when she was 6 mo. pregnant with me.  He took it very well.  I was hatched on Jan. 6, 1988.

Because I still have no idea of morphing to conceil my draconic self, I had no choice but to go to school as a half-dragon instead of a human.  Sadly I was picked on for being different.  Then in my high school years the kids finally realized that i could be a good friend and decided to become my friends...some I will never forget.

Off to college now...hope I get accepted. =X
I am roughly 6'2".
Male.
wingspan of around 35 feet.  (this helps because i weigh around 200 lbs. and it takes a lot of lift, to lift this.)
More of a Muscular build, in the medium range.
Scales head to claw.
Bigger scales around the legs, chest, and arm regions, smaller scales at the hands and wing joint areas.  (for better movement, I mean...how do you think that i type fast without smaller scales for movement?)
I have a tail (it works as a rudder for flight) it is around 7'.  (longer because it thins at the end)
I do appear more draconic than human, vering more to my mother's side instead of my fathers'.
I have horns -_- (this got me in trouble at the christian church) they are around 5.5 inches long, my species uses this to determine sex. males have them females don't.
plus i have a scaled, spiny crest going down the back of my neck.  same as above.
All of my scales have a sheen of a bronze tint.
I am currently practicing the arcane arts, mystifying. =D

and that's about it for now...


----------



## Rhainor (Oct 11, 2006)

*coughcoughoverboardcoughcough*  *ahem*  What?  Nothing...


----------



## JonnyAMax (Oct 11, 2006)

Whirlaxis said:
			
		

> hehe nice pic, i like the sword btw =D



Thanks i just crapped the model out one day and it seemed to work so I kept the design.  I hate designing weapons because most of my guns and such either look like 6 shooters or well put together boxes.


----------



## spiritwolf77 (Oct 11, 2006)

While I don't actually classify myself as a furry, I do have a "fursona" (because animals are more fun and expressive than humans in art, I find).  

I have this made-up species called Kalnarins for this anthro sci-fi story that I'm working on.  They're canids, somewhat wolf-like, but in general, their appearence is a combination of various canine features that I find interesting.  My pomeranian, Sambu, has been a big influence in their design as well.  So...sort of like a wolf-domestic dog cross, with an emphasis on some pom features.

Spirit started as a wolf (hence the name) but I found making the character a Kalnarin to be much more interesting and allowed me to tweak the style slightly.


----------



## insanityJ (Oct 17, 2006)

im a wolf ... yay im boring hehehe ^_^


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Oct 17, 2006)

Anthro Fennec Fox (_vulpes zerda_), more realistic style. Once I get a grasp on drawing, this'll be what represents me. The ideas are still tossing around in my head. I don't RP much as of yet.

Some details:
-About 5'6" in height (RL 6'2"). I'm shorter to make up for fennec ears.
-Claws on the left hand (save for the thumb) are filed down so I can play the crazy guitars.
-Tail reaches to ankles.
-Slightly darker stripe of longer fur down spine until tail.
-Otherwise normal fennec markings. This'll probably change when I start drawing.
-Long hair, same color as fur.
-Digitigrade

I'll probably have another Red Fox (_vulpes vulpes_) fursona with the same traits, only taller with a longer tail and black outlines on the ears, which I won't use as much. Depends on my mood and the situation to be dealt with.


----------



## Icarus (Oct 17, 2006)

Wait...I thought longer claws could help with guitars.


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Oct 17, 2006)

Icarus said:
			
		

> Wait...I thought longer claws could help with guitars.



If they're sharp, 'twould be kind of hard to hold a string down to the fretboard, much less go for speed   Plus, they'd get in the way while doing chords.

While the claws on my right hand would remain natural, I'll probably use a pick anyway because that's what I'm comfortable with.


----------



## Icarus (Oct 17, 2006)

Hmm...
They have always helped me...


----------



## Itreyu (Oct 17, 2006)

Name : Itreyu
Specie : Dragon (hella sexy one)
Age : 18 - 2/4/88
Weight/Height : 240 (decent build, big and husky not fat), 6'2 (based IRL)
Sexuality : Bisexual (as a furry lol)
Nice light blue skin contrasted by dark blue and gold markings. Blood red eyes
Claws, (definetly helps with the guitar, IRL I dont cut my nails that much, I let the guitar strings do the trimming to help me play faster.. AND i dont use picks so claws help), a pretty long tail (not overly long, just decent looking, helps great with balance in skating, haha IRL wearing baggy pants helps with balance.. for me anyway). Medium length straight hair, (based off myself IRL)  and a bandanna worn retro style. And trippy looking ears and horns.


Usually wearing a sleeveless shirt and some sagged down dickies shorts, 
pair of Fallen Patriots (kinda like DC and Vans), wearing tipless gloves with cuffguards. (more IRL stuff minus the gloves lol.)

Upright walking baby.

Just a regular fun loving dude, getting drunk, hanging out with friends, going to shows and gigs, sex, playing the guitar, graffiti, surfing.. skating, realistic stuff. Alot of who i am I am IRL, and alot of the furs I call my friends are the same which makes it THAT much awesome to meet them.

DRINKING - http://www.furaffinity.net/full/255916/

SEX - http://www.furaffinity.net/view/253529/

MUSIC - http://www.furaffinity.net/view/244292/
            http://www.furaffinity.net/view/244936/

GRAFFITI - http://www.furaffinity.net/view/218368/

Music = Life


----------



## Jotun (Oct 17, 2006)

A plain ol' black wolf.Â Â With gray blue eyes (like my actual eyes).Â Â Medium height, but kinda scrawny (...again like me..).Â Â I play bass, Listen to virtually the same music I do IRL, shy (just like in IRL...).Â Â The only real differences are my fursona has long black hair, and I got spikey blond hair.Â Â And he's much more "down to earth" than I am.



			
				Icarus said:
			
		

> Hmm...
> They have always helped me...



Well, if your claws on your hand you finger frets with was too sharp, it would scratch up your fret board, and probably cut your high E an B strings.  But long, dull claws would sure help with stacked power chords...


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Oct 17, 2006)

For clarification, I play single notes with the tips of my fingers, and that's where my claws are. So, they're shaved down mostly flat right next to the fur. Playing chords and power chords are just like playing them with a normal human hand.


----------



## Icarus (Oct 17, 2006)

Eh...I still just learned how to play with 'em.
Now I never need picks!


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Oct 17, 2006)

Icarus said:
			
		

> Eh...I still just learned how to play with 'em.
> Now I never need picks!



How does your high E not snap and whip you in the other hand? 

/Which can HURT, by the way.
//And woo! I'm a pack member now.


----------



## Itreyu (Oct 18, 2006)

Jotun said:
			
		

> A plain ol' black wolf.  With gray blue eyes (like my actual eyes).  Medium height, but kinda scrawny (...again like me..).  I play bass, Listen to virtually the same music I do IRL, shy (just like in IRL...).  The only real differences are my fursona has long black hair, and I got spikey blond hair.  And he's much more "down to earth" than I am.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dunno about that, I dont powerchord much, im mainly palm muting, triple picking, galloping, single notes mainly.. the chords I play are hella inverted and when you have a rosewood neck.. doesnt matter =p


----------



## ArpegiusWolf (Oct 18, 2006)

A turquoise-blue wolf with bright blond hair. But my skin is actually a dark purple color, like my toung. And my blood is a gold-ish hue.

I stand 6'1" tall with a very slim frame. Covered in a variety of simple tattoos, the biggest ones being the wings on my back (pictured in sig) and the large 'un-do' tattoo around the base of my neck. Piercings galore! 
Nose, lip, eyebrow. five in my right ear and four in the left. Claws are kept dull so I don't ruin my custom guitar.

My looks range from wacky, with bright strange colors and a wild hairdo, to downright evil...
I can be weird, random, and childish. But I do know when to chill out and act like an adult.

Yeah, I'm from another dimension...>.>


----------



## introvertigo (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm a wolf/fox/lion...if anyone can come up with a name for that mix, I'll give them a cookie. 

For my feral form...built like a wolf, with long vulpine legs, and a long, tufted tail. Typical wolfish mane, with long bangs, usually pulled back with star-shaped hairclips. I'm pretty pierced (I'll have to draw a pic sometime....) I have a band around each of my ankles and ears, and also around the end of my tail right before the tuft, and stars on each foot and behind my ears. I also have a star in the middle of my forehead, and one right between my shoulderblades. My coat is ebon black, and the stars and bands are a fluorescent, glowing purple. The inside of my ears and mouth is purple too, and my eyes glow purple as well. My bangs and tuft are purple too. I'm a...interesting purply creature. *smiles kind of sheepishly*

The weirdest part, besides the glow, is that the glowy parts pulse with the beat of music. *twitches tail slightly* Can't quite explain that one yet.

As for anthro form...pretty much the same, except I stand around 5'6",Â Â and dress in t-shirts, strappy pants, and chunky sneakers- usually in bright neon colors. And pretty flat-chested (sorry boys), and skinny. I collect glowsticks and things that glow. I don't go anywhere without my goggles, or iPod Video (named Grape-Aid) and headphones.

But that's me. *smiles and puts her tail over her face, a little embarrassed*

EDIT: I completely forgot my horns. Small, and curling back over my ears like a rams. Not really due to any hybridization, it's a personality thing. I'm so stubborn. *grins*


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 19, 2006)

introvertigo said:
			
		

> I'm a wolf/fox/lion...if anyone can come up with a name for that mix, I'll give them a cookie.
> [color]




maybe a wiox?


----------



## introvertigo (Oct 19, 2006)

Silverdragon00 said:
			
		

> maybe a wiox?



Oooh~! Sounds good to me. *gives you a cookie with a smile*


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 19, 2006)

yay, a cookie!! *eats in one swallow* 

Oh, and you are quite welcome for the name, as well as I am thankful for the cookie!


----------



## introvertigo (Oct 19, 2006)

Silverdragon00 said:
			
		

> yay, a cookie!! *eats in one swallow*
> 
> Oh, and you are quite welcome for the name, as well as I am thankful for the cookie!



Yes, thank you very much. *bows a little* I had been pondering that one and never came up with anything good...I didn't want to be known as a woxli or something. *giggles* But I'm still betting I'm not the only hybrid like myself out there...at least I'll have a unique name, thanks to you. *wags tail happily*


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 19, 2006)

Always willing to try and help a fellow furry or scalie! 

Yes there are a few hybrids out ther: a couple folfs ( wolf and fox) and, one of my best friends here, a dragoonwolf (hybrid of a dragoon (kinda like a dragon) and a wolf).


----------



## Jotun (Oct 19, 2006)

Itreyu said:
			
		

> Jotun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, but I use stacked fifths a lot, when I'm writing bass solos that is, cause they sound awesome on bass.


----------



## Mikau (Dec 4, 2006)

A Sea Fox, which is a fox/Zora hybrid. I doubt there's anyone in the fandom who's also a Sea Fox too. XD

When the full moon comes, I turn into a dragon and remain in the form until the moon vanishes.


----------



## K9Fantasy (Dec 4, 2006)

Well, as Fantasia, I am a timberwolf female with black angelic wings...

As Draco...I am A Black Dragon Male


----------

